# Thanks to Karen



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I have been in one of those slumps again lately and have not had much initiative or drive. Not in photography or anything else for that matter. I blame it mostly on my current job situation and the fact that I am so miserable in it. I am working on making it better but it's going to take some time. Karen's macro work has at least nudged me enough to take some photos. I sometimes forget how therapeutic this hobby is for me and how it does tend to relax me when I practice. Thanks for reminding me Karen with your lovely new "discovery".

I do not know what this plant is. My wife brought it home from her office to repot it. I like the flowers though and thought they looked really nice in the morning sun coming through our dining room windows. I used the D3 and the 105mm macro lens. Sharpened and some other minor tweaks in PS was all that was needed.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I know what you mean James. I seem to have lost my inspiration to photograph, or even download the photos I have in my camera since Easter.

You seem to have found yours! Those are just beautiful! Nicely done sir!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great shots. Gator. I especially like the way you used the various lighting angles to bring out the features of the flower. 

Yep, we must be in Summer slumps. I've taken very few shots since moving North. What is the topic for next month's photo contest? Maybe that will bring out the picture takers again. Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

OK Rich...but only because it's you...I will tell you next month's topic ahead of time...
S U N R I S E / S U N S E T
Don't tell anybody else though.
(thanks for the comments)
James


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Very nice shots James.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Been there, done that...*

James, I think the desire to shoot comes and goes. Those truly special shots take a lot of work, you don't realize it when you're doing it because you love the craft. In time as we set higher and higher bars there will be times when we seem to be going backward.

From what I've seen here people deal with it in different ways. One is to shoot more, another to buy a new piece of equipment, another is to work on old images in new ways. Each however is only a temporary fix.

My job has been rough on me too now for about a year and a half. At least now I'm only working one job with my company as opposed to last year when I did two. Right now I'm doubling up for pre-vacation and will be doubled up when I get back with everything that happened while I was gone, but then again I'm blessed that I have a job.

Photographers are obsessive and that leads to burnout. Your familiar with my history I think and I took something I loved doing and ruined it by turning it into a career. You can't force excellence so take a break and don't feel guilty about it.

BTW I think it's a Calla Lilly.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Looks like Calla Lily. I have some in my flower bed. Very nice James. I have not fired a shot in about three weeks. Just gotta get out there and find it.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

James, your not the only one. I get that way all the time.
I get down in the dumps and then before I know it I'm out of it.
I'm trying to get rid of the ridiculous habit of drinking and smoking. I only do this after work and finding it hard to kick it. Its a slow process and I don't know if I can actually do it. All I know is I have to take it one day at a time. 
Getting off subject aren't I but I think they relate in some way. 
Hang in there buddy. Though my job takes me different places mainly the 4 corners of Houston and an occasional out of towner I get tired of it too. Especially after hearing there is no end of the rising of gas prices. 
BTW Karen is wonderful to talk to isn't she? She helped me a couple of times. She shines the light on things.
Thanks Karen if you read this.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i have one of those and it needs repotting too. mine is called a Peace Lilly

see here. the jolly thing hasn't flowered for ages. it's in the wrong spot in my home i think.

i love your second shot. something about the angle and light just makes it perfect.

now i'll let you into a not so secret secret. i had eye surgery two days ago. i have been down in the dumps and scared to death for the last month or more, thinking not only that i wouldn't be able to see but also thinking that i wouldn't be able to take photos for a while, if at all. i was thinking that i would have to give up my enjoyment of photography, i still might... i have some waiting time to find out about test results and things.

anyway, i was holding my camera and looking at settings on the little screen on top and figured what the heck, put the viewfinder to my very tender eye and took a shot. it didn't hurt. i couldn't see very well but it didn't hurt. so that's when i put the macro filter on (yes just like any other lens filter but the macro is kinda bulky. i bought a group of filters really cheaply a while back and have been trying them out - a cheapskate version of buying a full on macro lens  ). anyway that's when i put it on and started fiddling with the settings. stupid really. but i didn't even think to alter settings all the times i've used them before. i was too intent on learning to get the focus correct. and that's daft because focusing becomes much easier with setting changes, not just with the focus ring on the lens.

anyhow... i waffle but i want to say to you James... get into the habit of picking up something you love doing when you're feeling down. it gives your whole mind and body something completely different to think about instead of the down in the dumps problems. i'll pick up a pen and draw or write, or my camera and snap off shots... anything creative gives me r and r from stress, it'll probably be the same for you. back off from your high expectations of photography and just fool around, enjoy it.

those abstract things i did last week were great fun. utterly ridiculous, chocolate foil wrappers and plastic food wrap, but i had a ball.

ps i'm still job hunting too. can't really go for interviews with a black eye and stitches running across my upper eye area. lol well, maybe i could apply for a bouncer's job in a night club. now there's a thought. 

rosesm
now go do some weird and whacky stuff. i dare ya.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Good luck, Karen on this difficult journey your on. I wish you speedy recovery on your eye. May your next job be the best you've had yet.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

sandybottom said:


> Good luck, Karen on this difficult journey your on. I wish you speedy recovery on your eye. May your next job be the best you've had yet.


 thanks Sandy. rosesm


----------

